# Best Routine Mass/Strength



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

*best routine for mass/strength*​
5 day - 1 muscle group per day 1732.08%5 day - chest/tri ..back/bi.. rest .. legs .. chest/tri .. back/bi 1426.42%4 day- bi/tri ..legs..chest.. back 59.43%3 day- back/bi .. chest/tri ... shoulder/legs ...1732.08%


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Simply want to see what the big guns of this world think...

Thinking about changing my routine. --- currently im on 5 days - 1 muscle group per day . BORINGGGG


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I ill be keeping an eye to see what comes out ontop here. I too am looking for a new routine. One that involves more isolation than compound due to back injury


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

What about full bodys? Push pull legs? Splits aren't the only way to work out.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

simple if your an ectomorph eat more train less if your an endormorph train more eat less. And if your a mesomorph your just a lucky kent full stop.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

is it possible to be a hybrid of a ectomorphs and a mesomorph


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes most people are inbetween i think endo meso are much more common though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

compounds 3 days 5x5 .


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

IMO having tried a few I see good result from Push Pull Leg

5 days for me seems a bit much unless of course your advanced, competing, on gear that kind of thing.

For a natty I would say 3 days, good nutrition & good rest should yield the best results


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Squat

Bench

Deadlift

Pullups

Oh bb press

Dips

Use them 6 exercises intensely(not in one session) and you can't fail to get big!


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

I used to train 3 times a week but switched to 5 days and seeing much more improvement, everyone responds to training differently. Age must be a huge factor in it as well? I'm 23 so I'm going to recover quicker than someone in their 30's/40's etc, that's just a theory of my own though so no idea if I'm right or not!


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sure he's found out in the last 3 years mate


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

A routine which is based around the compound lifts, and you should aim to progress on these compound lifts (whether that be with extra weight, more reps, or an additional set) as often as possible.

Compound lifts, lift often, and use a log book!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Agreed with above.

Good routine with compound movements, tracking lifts and progressing every week whether weight increase, reps, tempo etc


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Packing on as much size as possible comes down to eating enough and resting after you have trained heavy.

I used German Volume Training, It hurt but it served its purpose and helped ma pack on good ol lean muscle.


----------



## langy96 (Mar 10, 2014)

When bulking I did a routine similar to Coolcicadas's PPL program and I gained a lot


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

None mentioned in the poll.


----------



## ThePariah122678 (Jul 15, 2014)

You will see much better gains on a 3x full body or Push Pull Legs than bodypart splits

Also I take it you're Size>Strength but still interested in gaining strength?



langy96 said:


> When bulking I did a routine similar to Coolcicadas's PPL program and I gained a lot


I used to do this one too but then I got more into Powerlifting style training


----------



## theBEAST1990 (Aug 4, 2012)

GVT


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Old thread, but... I'd choose none of those splits. Also, whilst frequency does indeed play a part, what's more important is exercise selection and training approach.


----------



## stussy (Jun 13, 2015)

I said:


> Old thread' date=' but... I'd choose none of those splits. Also, whilst frequency does indeed play a part, what's more important is exercise selection and training approach.[/quote']
> 
> Same, none in the poll!
> 
> ...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

WOW is this the blast from the past weekend?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Upper/lower twice a week for me


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

upper/lower at least 4 day at week, multi-compound movements, low reps and a lot of weight


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

5x5 SL


----------

